# Travel in SE Asia and diving



## Mr Fish (Jun 7, 2004)

Just finished knocking up a quick website to allow me to share my wife's and my passion for photography.

It is a mix of travel and underwater photography.
Still need to add an about us page though.


Dave

http://www.diverstravels.co.uk/


----------

